# Vip222k glitches: Dual Mode and video out



## larry2506 (Jul 22, 2009)

Long-time Dish customer; just upgraded to HDTV with a Vip222K.

I usually keep it in Single mode (my other TV is also connected to a 301 on a different dish) but whenever I change the Vip222K to Dual Mode, the picture on TV 1 freezes, although the sound continues. The only way to fix the issue is to reset, but upon reboot the same thing happens if I change the Mode.

Also, I decided to connect the TV 2 video and audio outputs on the back of the receiver to a DVD recorder, so I could watch one program and record another. I get sound, but no picture. Disconnected the TV distribution coax (that delivers the signal to TV 2) and still no joy. 

Am I doing something wrong? This is the second 222K I've had and it has the same issues as the first.

Many thanks.


----------

